# Bailey (Oregon)



## prettylilwarning (Jun 28, 2011)

She is SUPER cute but I just don't have time to get her to like me.
She is about 5 months old.
I have had her for a few months and have been trying to get her to like being handled but it seems like she will never get over it. 
I got her as a friend for my other VERY friendly rat and now she is fighting with my friendly rat.
So I would like to give her a good home.
I am in Gresham,Oregon if anyone is interested.
I also have pictures.


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

Could you post pictures? 

I don't know how flexible your time-frame for re-homing is (I can't take her right now since I just started an extended quarantine with my whole group due to a wild mouse problem), but I live in Bend and if you haven't found a home for her by the time I'm able to take in more rats, I might be interested. Okay, _I_ would be _very_ interested, but my SO might say no. Anyway, I thought I'd throw it out there anyway, just in case it works out. 

Also, maybe she just needs some time to warm up to you. I've had a couple rats like that, and with patience, they turned into total loves. Perhaps that's all she needs?


----------

